# me and girlfriend moving to Dubai



## tolani (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,

I have been trying to research this online but cant find the information i require so wondering if anyone here can help. Sorry if this has been asked a hundred times before.

I am moving to Dubai to work for a min of a year, the company i work for is sorting out all the visa's and paper work that is required for myself. My girlfriend will be moving over with me, but wont be working. So what visa can she get or what does she need to do to be allowed to stay with me for the duration of my stay?

Any information that anyone can rovide me would be very much apprecaited.

many thanks!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

tolani said:


> So what visa can she get


None, as it's illegal to co-habit in the UAE.



tolani said:


> what does she need to do to be allowed to stay with me for the duration of my stay?


If she is a UK passport holder she will have to do Visa runs every 30 days to the Oman border. A very common practise and loads of information on this if you do a search on the forum.

Or you could always get married


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Search the forum please. Every single question you asked has been answered countless times and also, read the "Read First" post on the main page of this forum. Best of luck to ya and hope you guys will join us for our weekly gatherings at some point!


----------

